# Anyone know of any other internet couch surfing websites or resources?



## beersalt (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm really not a fan of dirty kid couch surfing coalition and the Couchsurfing app seems to be more for tourists and uh, "normies" for lack of a better term lol. Anyone know of any other places to find a nice comfy floor or couch space?


----------



## wanderlust1999 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi SG. Kind of funny that you would answer me and now I am replying to you  

But anyway, Global Freeloaders is another such site, although it's response rate is probably even worse than couchsurfing which is abysmal


----------



## beersalt (Feb 7, 2017)

Eh blah. I wish we had another space like this where people actually respond


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Feb 7, 2017)

SiriusDragon said:


> Couchsurfing app seems to be more for tourists and uh, "normies" for lack of a better term lol.


That's kind of the impression I get as well. Hosts there (understandably) want to know when you're going to show up and when you're hitching/hopping/etc., you don't always know when you'll get somewhere. I've successfully used Couchsurfing a couple times but it was always in a scenario where I knew exactly when I was arriving and leaving. 

As for alternatives, there's BeWelcome, which a lot of people switched to when Couchsurfing went downhill. There's also Warm Showers, which is for bicycle travelers. Trustroots was made by the same people who did Hitchwiki so it might be your best bet for likeminded people but it has more users in Europe than the US.

Couchsurfing sites have been pretty hit-or-miss for me. The big sites like Couchsurfing have so many users that you have to write personalized messages to a dozen people in each city before finding a host. The smaller ones have less users but that also translates to less hosts, which makes it harder. It's been fun the few times I've done it but it's not something you can use reliably everywhere you go.


----------



## beersalt (Feb 7, 2017)

^awesome!! Thanks man I'll be sure to check those sites out and see if I have any luck. It's amazing we even have one place like this where dirty kids and other "unconventionals" (again for lack of a better worded term) can be trusted based off human kindness and an understanding of our lifestyle. But it'd be really nice if more places that provide similar services for more conventional travelers had compassion and understanding for our style of travel even if they don't completely understand or agree with it. If only the world knew


----------



## freegander (Feb 9, 2017)

what are you looking for that's not found on couchsurfing? is it that you don't genuinely connect with people or that hosts aren't flexible with scheduling?


----------



## Deleted member 15860 (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm a few months late to this thread, but does anyone have an invite for Trustroots? It seems like a better site than Couchsurfing, which I've been using a bit and like, but it can be really... full of finance majors and the like. I would really appreciate an invite, thanks all. : )


----------



## junkpolecat99 (Oct 29, 2017)

bump


----------



## subaculture (Jun 30, 2020)

Bump, as CS added fees in May 2020 in about 45 countries (covering about 80% of members, including the US,), members are looking for alternatives. The best that's out there are quite European centric, but might be an option. Both are registered non-profits, and free to use.

trustroots.org
bewelcome.org

Other options include warmshowers.org and www.hospitalityclub.org


----------

